# how to stop photoshop from opening my pictures when i export from lightroom



## esta (May 10, 2011)

i would prefer my pictures just end up in a folder (which they do) but i dont want them to be opened by photoshop automatically.
thank you.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (May 10, 2011)

Right at the bottom of the Export Menu dialog box is a Post Processing Section, the first drop down needs to be set to Do Nothing!!

Welcome to the forum Esta and have a read, there is plenty of good info here.


----------



## esta (May 10, 2011)

*not having pictures opened in photoshop wen exporting from lightroom.*

thank you!  i had used that option awhile ago and was now having trouble finding it...didnt realize that whole page wasnt opened....thank u.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (May 10, 2011)

That was easy, I know I've done that and cursed!


----------

